# Pink and Purple Pooches



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

What do you guys think about dyed pups?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

There has been a member or two in the past that have dyed their Malt. Personally I prefer them in their natural color. However, if your dog doesn't mind the process of her/his hair being dyed, then there's no harm.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

ummm? what kind of dye would you use?
I don't think I would let it near the head.
My dtr uses koolaid packets to do her chiauhua.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We have one gal on here who uses chalks on the topknot and ears. It's very cute! Last time she was purple!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

that's what i used... a chalk... it wares off pretty quick:
[attachment=18409:attachment]

[attachment=18410:attachment]


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> that's what i used... a chalk... it wares off pretty quick:
> [attachment=18409:attachment]
> 
> [attachment=18410:attachment][/B]



I don't think I would dye Noel but I think the chalk is adorable and it is harmless and wears off fast and is totally washable also.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't usually care for dyed pets- I think they are so beautiful and cute in their natural state. But for whatever reason Massimo can pull off the purple hair. He looks adorable!


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

Massimo would be cute even if he was covered in a 3 inch layer of mud, I don't think he's a good example!!









I say if the dog doesn't mind, it doesn't hurt the coat, and the people like it, no harm done. Personally I don't care for the look but I'm not going to get outraged and call the shelter or anything over it.

There's a lady in my apartment complex who does her toy poodle pink, he pulls it off pretty well but her husband is clearly beside himself with mortification every time he takes the poodle out to go potty. He always tells everyone who passes by that it's his wife's dog and he didn't do it.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I did Bella with koolaid last year and I loved it. Now I know she didn't realize she was pink but she was well aware of all the extra attention she got so, I'm pretty sure she loved it too. I don't think I'll ever do it again but I may use some chalk on her ponytail for a parade coming up in March. Now for the ones I've seen on tv lately that are the very bright pink and purple, I'm not a big fan of those. I like the pale colors better.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> There's a lady in my apartment complex who does her toy poodle pink, he pulls it off pretty well but her husband is clearly beside himself with mortification every time he takes the poodle out to go potty. He always tells everyone who passes by that it's his wife's dog and he didn't do it.[/B]







































i don't think my husband would ever agree to walk a pink dog

i think it is very cute, and i think it more after i saw Mass with the purple a few months back, but i am so afraid it will not come out completely and will ruin their hair!!
also, they all sleep in our bed, so whatever the color they are so will the sheets be


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I have no problem with it, but I can't do it either.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

What kind of chalk do you use? I'd love to give Haylee a little color!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I never ever thought of doing that. However, after seeing your dyed dogs, I see what you mean. The pink one cracks me up! It made me tickled pink. <G> How long until the Kool-Aide came out? I really don't think Coco will ever be any color but white, but I am curious.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> that's what i used... a chalk... it wares off pretty quick:
> [attachment=18409:attachment]
> 
> [attachment=18410:attachment][/B]


Oh wow ... Massimo is really rockin' that hairdo!!! He is too cute.









I guess if it's not harmful to the dog and you like it -- why not? Although I personally won't be dying Sprout, I don't see the harm in something like chalk or Kool Aid.


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm curious about the kool-aid...did it wash out at the next bath or does it have to wear off over time?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> Call me crazy, but I never ever thought of doing that. However, after seeing your dyed dogs, I see what you mean. The pink one cracks me up! It made me tickled pink. <G> How long until the Kool-Aide came out? I really don't think Coco will ever be any color but white, but I am curious.[/B]



That picture was taken the day after she was dyed. After her first bath she was still a pale pink and after the second bath it was pretty much gone except a spot here and there where I didn't origianlly put it on even. It did stay on her ears a little longer for some reason however I don't think it was noticeable to anyone but those that knew she had once been pink. The odd thing, when I was reading up on how to do it I always read that the ears faded first.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> That picture was taken the day after she was dyed. After her first bath she was still a pale pink and after the second bath it was pretty much gone except a spot here and there where I didn't origianlly put it on even. It did stay on her ears a little longer for some reason however I don't think it was noticeable to anyone but those that knew she had once been pink. The odd thing, when I was reading up on how to do it I always read that the ears faded first.[/B]


i wanted to dye bentley blue! but im afraid to do it and i dont know what to use and what is safe and what will come out, etc! how did you get ur baby's face pink too? i want my doggie to be all blue and also i dont want him to get wet and then it come off on my comforter or my white carpet! tips??


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=321187
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mixed sugar free (it absolutely has to be sugar free, do not try it with sweet koolaid) koolaid with some water in a spray bottle. You have to be careful with the colors also. I used red for pink and since you want blue I do know there is a blue koolaid that turns red when water hits it so don't get that one. I gave her a bath and while she was still wet and in the tub I sprayed her all over real quick. Be careful not to get it in his eyes. To do her face I put some on my hands and sort of spread it around. Now the instructions I went by said to let the dog air dry, but I was too afraid she'd be hot pink. I just sprayed it on her and then quickly rinsed it off. Just a warning, but when I pulled her out of the tub she looked awful. She looked like a spotted mess but once she got dry it all evened out and she looked pink and fluffy.

As far as it coming off, once it's dry it shouldn't come off on anything. Her picture was taken on my white down comforter and I had no sign she was ever there. The only time that it may come off is if the dog happens to get wet. I really didn't even noticed a problem then, I pretty much had to be using some sort of shampoo.

My best advice is to make sure you really really want to do it. I had wanted to do it for months and months and was prepared for whatever outcome I got. Luckily, it came out cute but I had prepared myself for a splotchy mess. Also, I wouldn't recommend this for anyone trying to grow out a coat. I keep Bella in a puppy cut and I use the clippers on her about once a month.

One more tip, the darker the koolaid, the darker the dog. I'd keep it somewhat light the first time. The color I used was about the same color that I would drink.

Good luck if you should decide to go ahead with it and be sure to post pictures!


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=321343
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think ima pass this time.. i know i'd screw it up!!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

awww,

Massimo looks adorable with purple tips and i'm not usually a big fan of colored pooches, even the pale pink actually looks sweet.

i really want to grow mishkins hair out so i think i'd leave a complete color, i don't have any idea what coolaid is and i don't think we have it in Australia anyway.

the chalk however sounds interesting, it might be nice to maybe add a little color to his ears for a special occasion....i'd actually love to see how it looks but i'll probably chicken out









where do you get the chalk and what type is it?


felicity and "oh no you don't mum" mishkin


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

when you look at me then at Jolie.... we really don't match, I'm covered in tattoos and she, well, she's a super cute tiny bright white pup... did I mention my favorite colour is black








SO, I gave her a mohawk, it was really cute. Then I decided to dye her hawk pink!! There was no way you could of looked at her and not smiled







I used a vegetable based dye that washes out in about 2-3 weeks, I made sure I asked around before using it and every puppy salon that I spoke with agreed it is harmless (well, don't eat it, k?) and the nice thing is that you don't waste any because, it come in a jar and doesn't go bad if you don't use it all. Maybe I can find a picture and post it so you can see the toughest maltese around.


----------



## MalibuBarbie (Feb 12, 2007)

I've never personally dyed my Malt, but I have read that you can just use sidewalk chalk to dye them. You can moisten the chalk with hot water and just "draw" in some streaks. 

Not too sure though how you would dye the entire pooch. Maybe you can grind up the chalk into a powder and mix it with water in a spray bottle, and then spray it on the hair? Seems like it would work.


----------

